
What's 'The Deep State' Trump Keeps Referring To? - Jyefet
http://time.com/4692178/donald-trump-deep-state-breitbart-barack-obama/
======
simonh
So is it Trump supporter's contention that Barack Obama, a lawyer with a few
years in the Senate, was capable of getting a stronger and more effective grip
on the government apparatus than a seasoned businessman with decades of
experience in managing multi-billion dollar organizations?

Ok, I'm pretty sure that's not the impression Trump was trying to give during
his campaign.

